# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  NHÀ HÀNG GERBERA sapa

## thiennhan

Địa chỉ: Số 31, đường Cầu Mây, thị trấn Sapa, tỉnh Lào Cai
Điện thoại: 0203 871 064 ; Fax: 0203 871 064
Nhà hàng Gerbera kính chào quý khách! Đến với nhà hàng chúng tôi chắc chắn quý khách sẽ hài lòng với:
Một không gian mới lạ và ấm cúng

Một kiến trúc độc đáo từ tre, trúc của vùng Sapa thân thiện và hiếu khách

Từ phòng ăn trên cao, quý khách có thể ngắm nhìn vẻ đẹp toàn mỹ của dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn với đỉnh Phan xi păng – đỉnh núi cao nhất của Việt Nam, có thể ngắm cảnh phía tây nam của thị trấn Sapa xinh đẹp

Quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản của Sapa trong tiếng nhạc du dương

Quý khách sẽ hoàn toàn được thư giãn và thoải mái

Tại đây, quý khách có thể tham khảo các thông tin du lịch vòng quanh Sapa, nghiên cứu các phong tục tập quán của các dân tộc ở Sapa

Ngoài ra, chúng tôi phục vụ quý khách có nhu cầu thuê xe ô tô, mô tô tham quan vòng quanh Sapa và những vùng đất thú vị lân cận.
Thực đơn từng phần
Phần 1:

    Súp rau thập cẩm
    Nem chay rán
    Khoai lang rán
    Gà nướng
    Cà ri thỏ
    Rau xào chua ngọt
    Cơm trắng
    Trái cây

Phần 2:

    Súp khoai tây cà rốt
    Nem Sapa
    Thịt lợn rừng nướng
    Vịt nướng mật ong
    Bò xào hành nấm
    Rau xào tỏi, cà rốt
    Cơm trắng
    Bánh chuối
Phần 3:

    Súp Sapa
    Nem cuốn (thịt gà)
    Khoai tây xào bơ tỏi
    Thịt bò nướng
    Cà ri gà
    Vịt rang lá chanh
    Rau xào váng đậu, nấm
    Cơm trắng
    Trái cây

Phần 4:

    Súp bí ngô
    Nem Việt Nam
    Sườn lợn nướng
    Gà hầm thuốc bắc
    Vịt xào hành, nấm, cà rốt
    Rau xào thập cẩm
    Cơm trắng
    Trái cây
Các món ăn đặc biệt

    Gà bản hấp chanh gừng

    Gà đen nướng muối ớt

    Gà đen tần thuốc bắc

    Gà bản om nấm

    Gà bản hấp chanh gừng

    Lợn cắp nách: chế biến theo sở thích của quý khách

    Thịt dê núi các món

    Cá hồi tươi sống của Sapa

    Cá suối Sapa nướng/ chiên giòn

    Các loại rau xanh trồng tại Sapa

Điểm tâm

    Phở bò (tái, chín)
    Phở gà (tái, chín)
    Phở rau (rau, đậu phụ, cà chua, nấm)
    Bánh chanh rắc đường
    Bánh chuối phủ Sô cô la
    Bánh chuối phết mật ong




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## hoahongxanh

Sapa nhiều món nướng hấp dẫn lắm.

----------

